# first kidding..mama is skinny! and other freakouts



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all. 
Both of my does came to me pregnant and were not supposed to be due till feb 28. Imagine my suprise when I arrived home from work to two little bucklings still wet and mom still down pushing out placenta. Now I work in a birth center so im ok with labors and goo.. and cleaned mom up, gave her some mollases water and grain and dried the babies off. They seem to be doing well..this is moms first time and the pregnancy took its toll on her. I feel her spine and shes very 'hippy'. 
I dewormed her today, shes on free choice grass hay, free choice alf. Pellets and two cups of goat feed a day. Im just worried shes too skinny. 
Doe 2 (luna) is thevsize of a house and besides being hollowed out looking due to that she looks in better condition, and I suspect she'll kid tonight or tomorrow. Its supposed to be 29 tonight so im a little worried...ahhh... stress!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your feeding program seems sufficient. Some moms really skinny up after birth..if you feel she needs more condition..try adding beet pulp and or Boss. If she is a heavy milker you may need to add more feed to her daily. As for mom number two..they will always pick a day or night that is the worse day ever weather wise lol....relax....keep warm bundles of coveralls handy for frequent trots to the barn to check on her...but most importantly have her in a draft free area with bedding..she will be fine : )

I re read...you give 2 cups a feed per day? If they are large breed goats like a Nubian Should be 1 pound of feed per doe plus a pound per gallon of milk producing. of course you tweak it according to each Goat..My larger gals get way more while my smaller ones may get less...keeping an eye on condition...we do free choice hay, mineral, salt and baking soda..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Remember to do any changes slowly.


----------



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

I havent started milking her, and may not due to her weight. Hmmm..ill have to find a scale. There was still some grain left in the bucket when I took trip number 8 to the barn to see if luna was in labor..lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we aren't spot on with measurement..we use a plastic coffee can : ) If she is leaving grain in her dish then she is eating all she can...maybe add a small amount of beet pulp and BOSS..and as Karen said..always make changes slowly...one thing I have to remind myself daily is these are dairy goats..and like dairy cows will have that dairy look..bony hips and all...I like to see my girls fat but I know that is not healthy for them. As long as she is active, eating well, glossy coat, bright eyes and a full bag...I would milk her..she maybe a thin goat by nature....sounds like you are already doing a great job : ) Hope to see pics of new moms with babies soon : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

or maybe since you wormed her, she'll put some more weight on? Good luck and have fun with those babies...post pics!


----------



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks  shes a nubian. As soon as I have enough posts ill put up a pic. Shes a little tired looking, but is up and moving around., and has a winter coat so its not too glossy. I grew up with horses but im new to goats so im a worrywart


----------



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> or maybe since you wormed her, she'll put some more weight on? Good luck and have fun with those babies...post pics!


Hopefully. I wormed her two weeks ago too...when she first started looking like kate moss...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a loose goat mineral out for them? They need free choice goat mineral. Manna Pro Goat Mineral is a good one and can be bought at TSC. There are several other good minerals out there.


----------



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a block out for them.
Its difficult to see in the pic but she just looks skinny!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute!
She looks a little thin to me too....but I'm also new to this....I would,however, do some research on the minerals....loose are much better than block...I use Manna pro from TSC


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, she needs some help. She has a classic fish tail from copper deficiency. They are definately not getting what they need from a block, they can't. The mineral blocks are too hard and the blocks made for goats are protein blocks, not mineral blocks. They have minerals in them but, not nearly enough and the molasses blocks the uptake of copper.
I would copper bolus her and add beet pulp to the free choice alfalfa pellets at 2 parts alfalfa and 1 part beet pulp for a bit.

Cute babies, I'm glad that it went well for you.


----------



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Yes, she needs some help. She has a classic fish tail from copper deficiency. They are definately not getting what they need from a block, they can't. The mineral blocks are too hard and the blocks made for goats are protein blocks, not mineral blocks. They have minerals in them but, not nearly enough and the molasses blocks the uptake of copper.
> I would copper bolus her and add beet pulp to the free choice alfalfa pellets at 2 parts alfalfa and 1 part beet pulp for a bit.
> 
> Cute babies, I'm glad that it went well for you.


Thanks. I ordered a copper bolus from santa cruz today and picked up some vit. B complex and cool calories. Her lids are a little pale so hopefully the bolus gets here quick!


----------



## bettawithfeta (Dec 30, 2012)

Ive been soaking the beet pulp pellets, but can they be mixed with alf. Pellets dry?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

bettawithfeta said:


> Ive been soaking the beet pulp pellets, but can they be mixed with alf. Pellets dry?


Yes they can.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I give beet pulp as is..but heard many soak it. If her eyes are pale I would get a fecal done to see if wormer is needed...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry if I missed it, but has she been wormed? If so, with what kind of wormer? Did you do a fecal to make sure you know what kind of worms your dealing with?

We have a couple of thin mama's, so I undertand how frustrating it is! We have one that gets really thin when she is nursing, her kids have milk goiters that make them look funny lol She gets 4 1/2-5 cups of grain a day <16% medicated pelleted feed>, alfalfa and clover/grass hays, wormed, up to date on Bo-Se, so we gave her copper yesterday to rule that out. I think it's just how she is. She puts everything into her babies. She is boer/nubian, but take after the nubian IMO.
Our other thin doe is a kiko/cross who has triplets and again, putting everything into her kids. She is up to date on everything, copper last week, and is a pig when it comes to hay. I had to cut her back to 4 cups of grain otherwise hello dog poo piles lol She usually does look a bit rough about 1 1/2 months out from kidding, and picks it up again.

Hopefully you can get a little more weight on your doe, and feel better. Again i totally understand the frustration. My husband says I am too obsessed with worry. But that's the motherly instinct I guess lol


----------

